# PocketWizard Layoffs



## RGomezPhotos (Feb 19, 2014)

PocketWizard is restructuring. More news... http://www.lightingrumours.com/pocketwizard-layoffs-5468


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 19, 2014)

Very unfortunate. 

Time to sell my PW radios?


----------



## hd02fatboy (Feb 19, 2014)

It figures. I just ordered my first pair of Pocketwizards on Monday. Best of luck to those affected by the layoffs.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 19, 2014)

Well it is no surprise, they have lived off the Plus name for way too long, the Flex was always problematic on the Canon implementation.

The revitalisation of the Plus and their cheap entry level trigger, the PlusX, was a $15 product selling for their bargain basement $99. Unless you bought a two pack that saved you, nothing!

Industry standard to has been in less than 8 years.


----------



## archiea (Feb 19, 2014)

This is unfortunate. There was a burst in growth in photography which always reaches a saturation point. But I think it was the Chinese knock offs which took sales from pocketwizard. Canon's new radio system I'm sure took some of their high end sales. They had to shrink.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 19, 2014)

archiea said:


> This is unfortunate. There was a burst in growth in photography which always reaches a saturation point. But I think it was the Chinese knock offs which took sales from pocketwizard. Canon's new radio system I'm sure took some of their high end sales. They had to shrink.



Obviously I do have sympathy for those losing their jobs, but not for the management or the company. The Chinese didn't "knock them off" they made better products with more features for a fraction the price, they didn't charge $60 for a $1 cable, and they didn't blame Canon when their triggers burnt out Canon flashes. LPA messed in their own bed.


----------



## Hannes (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm not surprised in the slightest. The chinese manufacturers seem to have taken a very big chunk out of the enthusiast market and some pros aren't averse to using yongnuo et al either


----------

